# looking for a job in Australia



## victor21 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I have got 3 years of experience in Mainframe Technology(IT) in a MNC,and looking for a job anywhere in Aus.I am a BE grad from india.I can join immediately.Do I need to have a job first to apply for the visa. How much can it cost for the complete process. I would appreciate if I can get some information on the migration process to Aus.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

If you're looking for info on visas you may get more responses in the 'visas' section - there's a lot more traffic there!!


----------

